

3d printing is the future of manufacturing. - doriandargan
http://doriandargan.com/post/33143111759/3d-printing-is-the-future-of-manufacturing

======
retroafroman
3D printers are __part __of the future of manufacturing, but hardly all of it.
I think it's more like computer inkjet printers once were. Sure, 20 years ago
they were rare and novel, but now everyone can have one if they want. They
never ended up being the future of the printing industry. They're for home
users to do a few things with, but will never replace or play a serious part
of production for commercial printers of books, magazines, photos, etc. Any
serious office has a much more expensive laser model that a hobbyist couldn't
afford. This is all fine-people are now able to print off a few photos,
documents, flyers to post around and more. An inkjet doesn't replace a book
printer and binder machine anymore than a small fused deposition modeler (3d
printer) replaces a CNC lathe or casting furnace. They have different roles
and that won't change.

Not be negative, but I see a lot of hype and I don't think all of it is
warranted.

~~~
doriandargan
I agree, they certainly don't represent the entirety of the future of
manufacturing. (title written for dramatic purposes & the sake of simplicity).

However, I do believe that 3d printing will launch a paradigm shift in certain
consumer behaviors, due to the creative possibilities it opens up. This,
combined with the availability of diverse "open source" designs on the
internet, will allow individuals and small businesses to provide customized
solutions to a variety of problems they face.

Additionally, learnings from the technology will transform how manufacturing
is done for select items/goods. For example, toys can be created cheaply and
with greater customization - reaching niche markets at lower costs for smaller
players.

There will always be hype when innovative technologies receive public praise.
However, I think that discounting the new opportunities it unlocks would be
unwise - especially for entrepreneurial types (like me).

Point taken.

------
dccoolgai
I have been evangelizing and engaging in hyperbole myself on this subject for
the last 2 years..it seems media at-large is catching up.. but more and more
these days I find myself wondering when the job postings for "experiened 3d
modeler wanted" or "additive manufacturing engineer neede ASAP" show up...not
that those are end-all be-all indicators or anything, but those are the kinds
of things I would expect to see. Thoughts?

~~~
retroafroman
I feel like most, if not all mechanical engineering grads could 3D model
something in a CAD system based on a few sketches or clearly written
requirements. I had to do it as an undergrad (studied manufacturing). Running
a proper CAD system (CATIA, NX, ProEngineer, Solidworks, AutoCAD, etc) is a
basic requirement of many traditional engineering jobs.

As for 'additive manufacturing engineer', I don't see that title coming up
soon. What are commonly known around here as "3D printers" are more often
called "rapid prototypers" in industry. That's about all they're used for-
prototyping, not production. Additive processes such as fused deposition
modeling aren't able to reach (note even close for the most part) the
throughput and detail abilities that other process using the same materials
are, such as injection molding or rotomolding. If a company was using 3D
printers to make a product they were selling to customers, they are best off
selling it for a very high price and making relatively few of them. Otherwise,
if they need low per unit costs or large throughputs, there are other ways to
make what they need to sell.

~~~
dccoolgai
Interesting - do you think that might change as 3d printers get more
affordable...I.e. it would be viable to use the printer as the primary
production method instead of just a prototyper?

~~~
retroafroman
Compared with capital investment costs of other machines for making plastic
parts, 3D printers are already cheap, so I don't see price coming down as a
huge player yet. Right now machine cost and part flexibility are the
advantages that current 3D printers have in relation to other production
methods. They will be, and are, used for production of one off custom pieces
without precise tolerance and surface finish requirements.

------
doriandargan
I cannot contain my excitement for how revolutionary this technology can be!

